
US border officials are denying entry to travelers over others’ social media - innovateee
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/27/border-deny-entry-united-states-social-media/
======
groundlogic
Reminder: Minimize social network exposure when travelling into the the US -
remove social networking apps to a minimum beforehand.

------
jimmywong
I find it intriguing the indignities one has to submit themselves to in order
to enter the land of the free.

What’s it like going into China?

